# Pixie!



## MadamDove (Jun 10, 2020)

This is our new puppy Pixie! She is v sweet and loves sitting looking out at the back garden! Our resident Rubydoo is gradually coming round to her presence and has taken advantage of the extra food/treats!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

What a cutie. Reminds me a little bit of @MontyMaude 's Hilde.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Squeee how cute is she and Pixie is a perfect name.


----------



## MadamDove (Jun 10, 2020)

Here they are! Pixie and our gorgeous Ruby! She has just gone for a hair cut - poor thing, but will have a good walk after to help it be a distant memory!
My daughter loves your profile pictures!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MadamDove said:


> Here they are! Pixie and our gorgeous Ruby! She has just gone for a hair cut - poor thing, but will have a good walk after to help it be a distant memory!
> My daughter loves your profile pictures!
> View attachment 443382
> View attachment 443381


She really is very cute.


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh she's adorable!!


----------

